# what are the best places for construction business?



## mohammad85 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hei guys
I am planning to come to New Zealand as a personal building contractor.I just wonder where is the most appropriate place for me to go?
Based on what I have seen here,the best place for me is ChCh since rebuilding the city is on the move after the earthquake but is there any other place good for construction business?
Thank you all in advance.specially Topcat who is alwaying helping the others


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mohammad85 said:


> Hei guys
> I am planning to come to New Zealand as a personal building contractor.I just wonder where is the most appropriate place for me to go?
> Based on what I have seen here,the best place for me is ChCh since rebuilding the city is on the move after the earthquake but is there any other place good for construction business?
> Thank you all in advance.specially Topcat who is alwaying helping the others


Hi there. You're right - Christchurch will require a builder or two. 
But I'd also say that there is quite a lot of building going on around Auckland. House prices have picked up recently, and I've noticed a few sections moving in our area to the south of Auckland too.


----------



## mohammad85 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks a lot as usual
is there any website I can visit to give me more information about New Zealand Arthitecture and urban?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mohammad85 said:


> thanks a lot as usual
> is there any website I can visit to give me more information about New Zealand Arthitecture and urban?


Try here New Zealand Institute of Architects


----------



## mohammad85 (Aug 4, 2012)

you are awesome......


----------

